# Best toys



## Katie deeley (Mar 20, 2017)

Best strong toys to chew that are safe? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

If what you're looking for is something for them to chew I'd recommend an antler.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Nylabone Dura Chew Souper


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

Any of the 'Black Kong Toy' stuff is for power chewers. 

You can stuff treats in them also - really extends the play time.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

RZZNSTR said:


> If what you're looking for is something for them to chew I'd recommend an antler.


I used this when she was a puppy but wouldn't give it when adult teeth come in. They dull teeth pretty quick.


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

For any puppy I've had I always stick to kongs and plushies (when they are super young) or real bones that haven't been treated. Anything fake can cause a blockage in my experience.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2016)

When our puppies were very young up to 6 months we used the red kongs, usually frozen with greek yogurt and fruit. This also distracted them while they were being crate trained. After their adult teeth started coming in, we went to the black kongs. When the land shark phase got too bad and nothing seemed to satisfy them, I would go to a bully stick but I always had a grip on one end of the stick, sometimes they just need to gnaw. We also give them a frozen marrow bone every couple of months now that they are older 14 months and 8 months. Sometimes,you just have to concede that not every toy or "chewy" is going to last a long time. Good luck


----------



## Katie deeley (Mar 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> When our puppies were very young up to 6 months we used the red kongs, usually frozen with greek yogurt and fruit. This also distracted them while they were being crate trained. After their adult teeth started coming in, we went to the black kongs. When the land shark phase got too bad and nothing seemed to satisfy them, I would go to a bully stick but I always had a grip on one end of the stick, sometimes they just need to gnaw. We also give them a frozen marrow bone every couple of months now that they are older 14 months and 8 months. Sometimes,you just have to concede that not every toy or "chewy" is going to last a long time. Good luck


Thank you, most informative. 
Always used kongs, but from experience all my dogs get bored fast no matter what is inside.ive tried it all.
Will see.... Just need something as close to non destructible as possible haha

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

These toys are AMAZING! They flex and bend, but our dog (who usually destroys any toy within minutes) hasn't destroyed any of them. If your dog destroys the toy, they will send you one for free. 

https://www.westpawdesign.com/dogs/dog-toys/zogoflex-dog-toys

I love them, and everyone else I know who has them loves them too.


----------



## Katie deeley (Mar 20, 2017)

lexiz said:


> These toys are AMAZING! They flex and bend, but our dog (who usually destroys any toy within minutes) hasn't destroyed any of them. If your dog destroys the toy, they will send you one for free.
> 
> https://www.westpawdesign.com/dogs/dog-toys/zogoflex-dog-toys
> 
> I love them, and everyone else I know who has them loves them too.


Great thank you so much!!!! 
X

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

